# When will rideshare drivers become obsolete?



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Rideshare drivers will eventually become obsolete. It's a matter of when. And how. 

I'm a believer in having multiple streams of income and for me, rideshare is one of those. But I know it's going away eventually. When and how is the question. Driverless vehicles seem like the obvious way it will happen but there are other possibilities.

- Stock market crash that severely cripples the economy. Less people going to work or discretionary spending.

- Legislative action banning rideshare operation. Regionally or nationwide.

- Bankruptcy of Uber and/or Lyft which may be resolved in time but would halt operations temporarily.

- Catastrophic event that would severely limit transportation. Think covid on a larger scale. 

These are just a few. There could be many others.

So how long (and how) do you think it will be until we are obsolete or it becomes nearly impossible to make any significant income with rideshare?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

100 years from now .
Not to worry we have the virus and asteroids skimming past the earth . 
Just last week one missed us by 300 miles. It would of knocked out a entire state or small country.
There are other things to worry about then being obsolete . 
Worry about what is for dinner tonight !?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The wages of a rideshare driver have become equivalent to wages paid to toothless peasants in third world shit holes.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Never.
There will always be a "significant income" for someone.
It's simply as follows:
Person join rideshare... person makes $$$$$, more people join they all diviy up and make $$, even more join, now some acutally make -$ they realize it is crap... they leave, now the remaining pool makes $, some think $ is crap, they leave, now the remianing pool makes $$, now more riders need service, now the pool of drivers make $$$$, some post screenshots, more drivers join, they all make $ now, some quit cuz $ is crap, some riders think drivers are creeps and they leave, now pool makes -$$, now more drivers quit cuz no one wanna make negative $... so now the remainder makes $$ and on and on it goes.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

losiglow said:


> Rideshare drivers will eventually become obsolete. It's a matter of when. And how.
> 
> I'm a believer in having multiple streams of income and for me, rideshare is one of those. But I know it's going away eventually. When and how is the question. Driverless vehicles seem like the obvious way it will happen but there are other possibilities.
> 
> ...


99% don't make money anyhow, the sooner the better. If you choose to steal from Uber and Lyft then maybe but still hard.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

If your definition of "significant income" is an hourly living wage, it's already come and gone.

And it will be 20+ years before fully self-driving cars are a reality.



Uber's Guber said:


> The wages of a rideshare driver have become equivalent to wages paid to toothless peasants in third world shit holes.


Which is why hoards of said third-worlders will be imported over the next few decades. To create a new permanent underclass of unskilled labor similar to the Dalit of India.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> 100 years from now .
> Not to worry we have the virus and asteroids skimming past the earth .
> Just last week one missed us by 300 miles. It would of knocked out a entire state or small country.
> There are other things to worry about then being obsolete .
> Worry about what is for dinner tonight !?


I would like to see a direct hit on one of a few places, Toronto, Tel Aviv, Hollywierd and Washington DC.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

So I've been an OP close too 5 years
When I started I used to routinely make 1.5 to 2k a week. Nowadays I typically make 1k to 1.5k.

Between my streams I generate 2k a week. It sucks how they treat us without a doubt but if your a good OP in a semi decent market ID say you'll do ok for the foreseeable future. I agree with kingcorey though, its unhealthy to 😞 worry


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

@dmoney155, you painted an excellent cycle. Some manage to survive the changes and adapt, for others this is a temporary situation to hold you up until something better comes along. And others do not adapt very well, nor are willing to work early/late & are disillusioned when they realize what it takes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Rideshare drivers will eventually become obsolete. It's a matter of when. And how.
> 
> I'm a believer in having multiple streams of income and for me, rideshare is one of those. But I know it's going away eventually. When and how is the question. Driverless vehicles seem like the obvious way it will happen but there are other possibilities.
> 
> ...


AIRLINES will go bankrupt first.
Maybe by July . . .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^ I have a 737 for sale. With low hours and new tires.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> AIRLINES will go bankrupt first.
> Maybe by July . . .


I'm not so sure on Airlines going up. With all the government aid received, both US airlines and other countries airlines they can continue to operate. Sure, some might go, such as Norwegian Airlines, which already shutdown prior to covid and will re-start on 2021, but overall, there is still cargo is being flown. The huge increase in e-commerce with people ordering online will help in keeping airlines a float. Their schedules might shrink a bit, but there is a need for them to keep them going. I recently flew to Memphis with United, on an CRJ, 50 seater aircraft and it was full, no empty seats.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

cumonohito said:


> @dmoney155, you painted an excellent cycle. Some manage to survive the changes and adapt, for others this is a temporary situation to hold you up until something better comes along. And others do not adapt very well, nor are willing to work early/late & are disillusioned when they realize what it takes.


Yep, when you get a good streak for few weeks be fearful and put some money away cuz it will average out with draught. I find rideshare to be very cyclical. I had weeks where I was getting stacked pings netting 40/hr... and then there were weeks when 3.99/hr was the norm.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

never. once a convience is introduced, it doesn't go away unless replaced. what would replace RS? 🤔


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rideshare drivers will never be obsolete. Some day we might not drive cars, but there will always be a demand for minimum wage psychiatric services with strangers.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

when the nutjob democrat party gets control of the senate, house and presidency than their dream of 78% downsizing and the rest working a minimum wage shift 40 miles from your house with no destination filter thats when Rideshare will end.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I voted for the last option and so did the majority. Ride share won't ever go away, too many people depend on it. If Uber and Lyft fold someone else will come along. There is no chance driverless cars will be this mainstream in my lifetime, if ever. Not a chance I would ever get in one of those and I'm hardly alone.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> when the nutjob democrat party gets control of the senate, house and presidency than their dream of 78% downsizing and the rest working a minimum wage shift 40 miles from your house with no destination filter thats when Rideshare will end.


And I bet you thought Donald and Rudy really had a legal case for voter fraud, Mexico was going to pay to build a wall and Trump really cares about you and the constitution. Didn't you?

Ride share won't go away as long as there are drivers willing to drive 10 miles in 25 minutes for $3.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> And I bet you thought Donald and Rudy really had a legal case for voter fraud, Mexico was going to pay to build a wall and Trump really cares about you and the constitution. Didn't you?
> 
> Ride share won't go away as long as there are drivers willing to drive 10 miles in 25 minutes for $3.


again Im not the biggest fan of trump, at this point though he might be the lesser of 2 evils.....esp if the pro act gets passed, national ab5 nightmare........


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

LoveTheBlues said:


> drivers willing to drive 10 miles in 25 minutes for $3.


I must be doing something. the lowest fee I ever got was a cancel fee. Where are all these $3 fares?


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I must be doing something. the lowest fee I ever got was a cancel fee. Where are all these $3 fares?


I have seen many 3 dollar fares over 5 years just like everyone but you.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

franksoprano said:


> I have seen many 3 dollar fares over 5 years just like everyone but you.


must be by market and rides where the pax could walk in a shorter amount of time. I guess? Glad I'm doing it wrong.  -o:


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> again Im not the biggest fan of trump, at this point though he might be the lesser of 2 evils.....esp if the pro act gets passed, national ab5 nightmare........


Our current laws facilitate wealthy corporations to have workers taking home less than $1,000 / month for 40 hours / work every week. Maybe it's time to shift the balance of negotiating power back to workers a bit and stop trying to crush labor.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I have seen many 3 dollar fares over 5 years just like everyone but you.


In Orlando a min trip can be as long as about 3 paid miles. Have to be in the 4+ mile range to exceed a minimum.

$1.00
+.53 X 3 = $1.59
+5 X .08 = 40c
_$2.99_

I've had loads of fares under this threshold. Thankfully doing taxi rates ($1.71 to $2.40 a mile) it's very hard to have anything under $4.20.

A $3.00 trip on uber translates into $4.20- $10.20 on taxi. And a $5-10 fare translates to $12.00-30 in taxi rates.

My average cab fare is $15.00
Translated to uber/lyft payouts that's under $8.00.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Our current laws facilitate wealthy corporations to have workers taking home less than $1,000 / month for 40 hours / work every week. Maybe it's time to shift the balance of negotiating power back to workers a bit and stop trying to crush labor.


this is why they need a national higher rate per mile, not bidens mad plan to force w-2 which will create 78% downsizing..........


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is why they need a national higher rate per mile, not bidens mad plan to force w-2 which will create 78% downsizing..........


And how do you suppose you are going to get that higher rate? Use all your individual negotiating power to force Uber's hand? And 78% downsizing? I'm curious just where that number came from?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> And how do you suppose you are going to get that higher rate? Use all your individual negotiating power to force Uber's hand? And 78% downsizing? I'm curious just where that number came from?


Again Switzerland forced uber to go employee, from 1300 drivers to 300, 50% plan to quit they hate it so much. You think uber would not have agreed to a higher rate per mile if the California AG said hey we'll drop the suit if you give drivers more money????? theyd have done that in a second. The nutjob democrats dont want any negotiation, they are bought off by unions and want the cities to start charging 250k plus for a medallion.......


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

What if 100,000 or more drivers get into the platform 👌
10 million undocumented become citizens 😛 AR will certainly go up for the veteran driver.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mbd said:


> What if 100,000 or more drivers get into the platform &#128076;
> 10 million undocumented become citizens &#128539; AR will certainly go up for the veteran driver.


It destroys you, my experience I had a small transportation business in Fort Lauderdale in the 90's, I had a almost new town car and 15 passenger van and I drove stretch limos for a couple companies, I dressed everyday with nice clothes shirt and tie, I never made so much money in my life, a good day was 500. and a bad day was 200., then one day I notice that all the hotels I work at had more than one Haitian or Hispanic sitting at their disposal in the parking lot of hotel so I stopped getting calls or very few only when extremely busy.

I had around 10 hotels and a travel agency that used me and I finally just stopped because of the frustration of it, I gave a 20% commission and so why call me when you have someone in the parking lot willing to give you the same commission, sure I had some who still did out of loyalty but most said hey they are right there dude, sorry. This is part of the reason why I can't stand this government or 90% of the people out there in USA, it's all about money and backstabbing is the norm.

I believe one day this country will pay dearly for all the wrong it does, karma a *****..........

Maybe that day coming soon, almost 200,000 new cases and 2,500 deaths yesterday and no one saying a word because it's bad for business, ha ha ha, a truly screwed up society.................


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> It destroys you, my experience I had a small transportation business in Fort Lauderdale in the 90's, I had a almost new town car and 15 passenger van and I drove stretch limos for a couple companies, I dressed everyday with nice clothes shirt and tie, I never made so much money in my life, a good day was 500. and a bad day was 200., then one day I notice that all the hotels I work at had more than one Haitian or Hispanic sitting at their disposal in the parking lot of hotel so I stopped getting calls or very few only when extremely busy.
> 
> I had around 10 hotels and a travel agency that used me and I finally just stopped because of the frustration of it, I gave a 20% commission and so why call me when you have someone in the parking lot willing to give you the same commission, sure I had some who still did out of loyalty but most said hey they are right there dude, sorry. This is part of the reason why I can't stand this government or 90% of the people out there in USA, it's all about money and backstabbing is the norm.
> 
> ...


Not good for the low income people in the country , they will not be replacing the Silicon Valley 250k jobs &#128539;
Its like a horse going into the glue factory and admiring the factory &#128512;


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mbd said:


> Not good for the low income people in the country , they will not be replacing the Silicon Valley 250k jobs &#128539;
> Its like a horse going into the glue factory and admiring the factory &#128512;


Not good for more than low income people also middle class, we will see the shit show is on right now and has been for a while.

The crazy thing is at one time a very patriotic American almost going to war in Vietnam and willing and wanting to go with all the BS the Feds feed you, if it wasn't for the war ending I'd probably be dead and their BS would have taken away most of my life, I am thankful for that war ending so they couldn't do that to me, I turned 18 in 1976 so pretty close. I feel sorry for the families and individuals who did get drafted and killed also, a total criminal act against the poor in USA.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> Not good for more than low income people also middle class, we will see the shit show is on right now and has been for a while.


It will take about 10 years for S show to really show up. Automatization + cheap labor . Zoom will impact many jobs. Zoom will take away millions of future rides from Uber/lyft.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

mbd said:


> It will take about 10 years for S show to really show up. Automatization + cheap labor . Zoom will impact many jobs. Zoom will take away millions of future rides from Uber/lyft.


Surely you will see in 10 years but has been happening and for sometime, you see right now and earlier.............

They have this game they play and as soon as something happens where they need warriors they will push all the job loss and pain aside from their actions and con thousands to join the military to fight for them, I was just reading Trump thinking about attacking Iran with airstrikes what kind of shit is that, he would be doing it for our so called best allies that do nothing for the US ever Israel, of course this would be good for Trump because of being from NY and a lot of Jewish there in his industries.............. now he is their favorite and it will make him money down the road......

Just like Netyanasshole said Trump is the state of Israel best friend ever...........

To be honest I like some things Trump has done but not this and also he going after healthcare for millions of Americans which I thought was disgusting.............

Sorry wandering off topic a bit...........................

All are related with this government and their decisions............


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Again Switzerland forced uber to go employee, from 1300 drivers to 300, 50% plan to quit they hate it so much. You think uber would not have agreed to a higher rate per mile if the California AG said hey we'll drop the suit if you give drivers more money????? theyd have done that in a second. The nutjob democrats dont want any negotiation, they are bought off by unions and want the cities to start charging 250k plus for a medallion.......


I am big on verifying numbers people throw out because so often they turn out not to be true. I tried to verify your numbers from Switzerland and was unable to find anything either supporting or debunking those numbers. 
I did see some stats from last year showing Uber volume was up 25% from 2018 in the 4 Swiss markets they serve. My niece has lived in Zurich for about 6 years and says uber is bigger than ever there (although still not as big as here). I'm not saying your numbers are wrong, just that I would like to see them and the source.

I have not seen any willingness on Uber's part to be forced into raising their driver payment rates by local or state government. In fact, they seem to be doubling down on fighting to be left alone and relying on a more conservative supreme court to eventually protect them from what they feel are burdensome intrusions on their business model.
Hoping for driver rate increases not forced by supply and demand or collective bargaining is a pipedream. 
The Biden administration will not be looking to run Uber out of business and ultimately there will be negotiations to help make compliance with basic labor protection laws fit into changing business models. But they won't let Uber continue to skirt existing basic labor standards by classifying us as independent contractors to avoid minimum wage standards, workers comp and employer payroll tax obligations passing all those on to us drivers. 
Indeed, that may result in fewer drivers on the road but less driver saturation is in my opinion a good thing. Some of us (particularly part timers in major markets like me) may not come out ahead but most drivers will benefit from labor law protections in my not so humble opinion.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is the source from Ubers own economist, 1300 to 300 jobs, the few left are miserable in Switzerland. Prop 22 provides its own workmans comp, payroll tax we do pay but since drivers can deduct miles its a reduced number, min wage is not possible if you want flexibility, otherwise a driver could reject every ride and still get paid. Drivers want a higher rate per mile and health insurance maybe (which prop 22 did help with), not many drivers wants to be a w-2. Only the nutjob democrats couldn't negotiate a hybrid solution.

Basic labor rights nutjob democrats want? Well basic labor rights include the right not to be downsized, the right to keep flexibility, the right to a living wage, not a minimum wage with no health benefits which is what w-2 is all about. Add the total loss of flexibility w-2 is a nightmare for drivers, that why every poll drivers prefer 1099. Not one poll says drivers prefer w-2.

Independent couriers' reaction to employee reclassification: learnings from Geneva | by Uber Under the Hood | Uber Under the Hood | Medium


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/time.com/5914173/cainiao-logisitics-alibaba-china-trade/?amp=true


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Our current laws facilitate wealthy corporations to have workers taking home less than $1,000 / month for 40 hours / work every week. Maybe it's time to shift the balance of negotiating power back to workers a bit and stop trying to crush labor.


Taking home $1,000/ month means clearing $12,000 a year, or 5.77 per hour.. Let's just say I question your figures.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Taking home $1,000/ month means clearing $12,000 a year, or 5.77 per hour.. Let's just say I question your figures.


Measuring take home pay requires you deduct payroll deductions. At $7.25 per hour ( the federal minimum wage ) netting down 20% to allow for payroll taxes and insurance contribution if you're lucky enough to get insurance is actually very conservative. With no health insurance your take home might be closer to $1,100 a month unless you also have state and local payroll taxes which will make it lower and then you pray you don't get sick. With health insurance only the most generous of employer plans would allow you to take home a thousand a month and how often are minimum wage workers offered very generous health insurance. I think the $1,000 take home estimate may even be on the high side.


----------



## Karla Smith (Nov 29, 2020)

If gen z is busy texting, how can they get anywhere?

Uber!

Driving is a chore. Drivers are required for the self entitled.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Measuring take home pay requires you deduct payroll deductions. At $7.25 per hour ( the federal minimum wage ) netting down 20% to allow for payroll taxes and insurance contribution if you're lucky enough to get insurance is actually very conservative. With no health insurance your take home might be closer to $1,100 a month unless you also have state and local payroll taxes which will make it lower and then you pray you don't get sick. With health insurance only the most generous of employer plans would allow you to take home a thousand a month and how often are minimum wage workers offered very generous health insurance. I think the $1,000 take home estimate may even be on the high side.


I understand how take home pay is calculated. So are you claiming drivers are making minimum wage 7.25/hr? If you see that something is terribly wrong. Most drivers earn about what I do from what I have heard $18-$20/hr gross.

As the ACA is still the law for now with proper business mile deductions we qualify for cheap or free healthcare.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Taking home $1,000/ month means clearing $12,000 a year, or 5.77 per hour.. Let's just say I question your figures.


Fastest NFL player of all time from the state of Texas &#128512;


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

mbd said:


> Fastest NFL player of all time from the state of Texas &#128512;


Yeah I never held that against him. Once he discovered DC he never left.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Yeah I never held that against him. Once he discovered DC he never left.


Is he still alive ? Since it's DC &#128512;


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

mbd said:


> Is he still alive ? Since it's DC &#128512;


You spelled Baltimore wrong.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You spelled Baltimore wrong. :smiles:


Hmmmm...so is that what happened to the Redskins? They got lost at the 2 O'clock Club? &#128521;


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Hmmmm...so is that what happened to the Redskins? They got lost at the 2 O'clock Club? &#128521;


Daniel Snyder happened to the Redskins. And I still call them the Redskins. Not that I'm married to the name I agree it should have been changed a long time ago. But until they come up with an actually name F it, I'm calling them the Redskins.


----------

